# router isn't able to ping lan



## Dirk-Gently (Feb 8, 2009)

hello all!

I'm NEW to these forums (and to freebsd) and it looks like a great place.  But I've been thrown off and would appreciate any help.

I need to get my lan pc and router pc talking.  i've set up static-ips and routes on both sides but am unable to receive pings when I "ping -c 4 192.168.1.10" (192.168.1.10=lanpc).  I know that when i ping the lan pc on the router they are going through because ican see on wireshark on the lan pc that they are being received there.  When i look at the router I notice the pings aren't being replied to.  What can be causing this?

Here the configs (one is Gentoo's [I did research but it could be the problem too):


```
On my FreeBSD Box (Router):

ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.254 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"

On my Gentoo Box (LAN):

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10/24" )
routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.254" )
```

Anyideas?


----------



## johnblue (Feb 8, 2009)

Dirk-Gently said:
			
		

> Anyideas?


Some of the "guides" that can be found out there might have you blackholeing ICMP packets.

Are you running a firewall that is lopping the traffic off?

John


----------



## Dirk-Gently (Feb 8, 2009)

good call johnblue. hmm yeah i've been looking at alot different ones (a few too old) and all my icmp got blocked - read alot about dosattacks, yeesh.  From what I've gathered its best to only allow echo request only.  I didn't realize that making a firewall was going to have this much doing, probably good to get it right the first time though.


----------



## Dirk-Gently (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, so the lan and the routerare talking now, ican http, ftp, ssh between them.  But the lan can't connect to the internet.  When I: 


```
ping freebsd.org
"unknown host freebsd.org".
```

These are the configs now:


```
On my FreeBSD Box (Router):

ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.254 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"

On my Gentoo Box (LAN):

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10/24" )
routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
```

If taken down completely both firewalls and still get this.  I obviously got something off, but i have no idea on what i need to do.  Any  thoughts?


----------



## johnblue (Feb 9, 2009)

Dirk-Gently said:
			
		

> But the lan can't connect to the internet.


Anytime that you cannot resolve or convert a friendly .com/.net/.org/.whatever URL into an IP address, you have DNS issues.

If you are wanting to run DNS yourself, bind may have failed to start due to config file.  Or, if you have set it up to talk to your ISP's DNS server, take a look at your /etc/resolv.conf and make sure that it looks something like this:
	
	



```
domain myisp.com
nameserver 1.2.3.4
nameserver 1.2.3.5
```

John


----------



## Dirk-Gently (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks blue,

i don't have alot of headroom on this pc and i was trying to get around using bind and defining static-routes and gateways.  turns out its just way above my level.  Learned alot about "netstat" and route" though.  think i'll try dnsmasq, probably will do what i need.  freebsd it's an adventure.


----------

